# Stockmaster course?



## ElmerFudd (29 January 2008)

Hi All,

Has anyone the  stockmaster course by Market Masters?  Any thoughts?  I'm pretty new to the stockmarket and am looking to sharpen my pencil on how to become a better trader.  Most appear to be fairly expensive and my not offer bang for buck....


----------



## agro (29 January 2008)

hi mr.fudd

you are better of going to your local library and grabbing a few books to teach you the market

alternatively, instead of wasting money on a course buy something like an investment paper or magazine..

think about it - if the guys who run these course claim to have been successful, then why are they bothering in teaching others?


----------



## Porper (29 January 2008)

agro said:


> hi mr.fudd
> 
> you are better of going to your local library and grabbing a few books to teach you the market
> 
> ...




I agree here, buy books and learn as much as you can first, then when you think you have it sussed (and you wont have, guarantee it) you can look for a course or educator.

I disagree that all educators are failed traders or investors.There are some that have been successful and actually do want to help people stop losing money.Doesn't mean they can make you profitable, but they can put the odds in your favour.

ASF is a good place to learn some basics, you just need to sieve through all the rubbish, you'll soon learn who knows what they are talkng about.


----------



## ElmerFudd (30 January 2008)

ok, cheers for the advice.  So what do you use to track stocks e.g software so you know when to jump and when not to?


----------

